
How the Ancient Maya Adapted to Climate Change - gmck
https://www.citylab.com/environment/2019/05/climate-change-ancient-maya-drought-irrigation/589816/
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://theconversation.com/misreading-the-story-of-
climate-...](https://theconversation.com/misreading-the-story-of-climate-
change-and-the-maya-113829)

